# Esperanto: fashion



## Boljon

How can I say "fashion" "fashionable" and "out of the fashion" in Esperanto?


----------



## Aleco

Modo = fashion
Elmodiĝi = To go out of fashion


----------



## Boljon

Thank you. So "sth is out of fashion" is like "estas elmodig^inta" or "elmoda"? which is correct?


----------



## oh_kristine

Hello



Boljon said:


> So "sth is out of fashion" is like "estas elmodig^inta" or "elmoda"? which is correct?


 
You can say laŭmoda (fashionable, "according to fashion") and eksmoda (out of fashion), which are commonly used terms.

Ĝis


----------



## Aleco

She's probably right  I don't know Esperanto, just the dictionary


----------



## oh_kristine

Aleco said:


> She's probably right  I don't know Esperanto, just the dictionary


 
Oh... elmodiĝinta and elmoda are also used, but maybe a bit less often.

cheers


----------



## Aleco

OK That explains


----------

